# Cooler shipping to Flagstaff



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

Just buy new coolers at Canyon.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Or call an outfitter and ask what they charge to rent a cooler, it may actually cost less than shipping it.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

I have used Uship to get trailers and large items to customers. You should do your homework and make sure the person biding on your shipment is licensed and bonded but it has worked out for us. 

Enjoy the big ditch!!!!


----------



## Kanlys (Mar 26, 2021)

I suggest you get in touch with someone from a good shipping company that can organize your product's fast shipping service.


----------

